# Wolf fish(Hydrolicus scomberoides)



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

anyone know this fish...? are they illegal in states...? how about their behaviour ...?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

all i knoe is you kan have them in the states for sure


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Search this forum's archives for 'payara' and you will find all the info you need. Although I believe those fish listed in your post are not payara specifically, but a very close relative.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

it dosnt look like a wolf fish

more like a normal fish

i think they are legal in states where piranhas are legal

and wolf fish are very aggessive


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

that fish is not the same type of animal as your wolf fish

that is why common names suck ass


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> that fish is not the same type of animal as your wolf fish
> 
> that is why common names suck ass


 oh

so is mine like a special species or something or do almost all wolf fish look like mine


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

there are several entirely different orders of fish, all with the common name wolf fish

there are even saltwater eels called wolf fish, and the dovii's common name is wolf fish


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> that is why common names suck ass


My god I agree with P45 again
I'm now going in for shock treatment
Or may P45 need therapy and shock treatment?

To the fish:

It's Hydrolycus scomberoides, there is much more info
on the net already than I can give you here, just be carefull
there are a few berry mines out there.

To be quick: Skittish and very difficult to adapt to captivity,
not a very good aquarium fish at all.
but These are fully legal fish in all 50 as far as I know


----------



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > that is why common names suck ass
> ...


 I see so the skittish fish ...I think won't buy this one....Thank you for the Info....


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

all characins are stupid skittish things, they just have big teeth and subsequently get alot more attention than they deserve from all these newbie hobbiests out there who think big teeth has to mean something


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I like characins.
More importantly I like informative threads, and you guys really did wel here, good synopsis on the disadvantages of using common names alone, P45.
This is why I prefer to use the bi-nomials...


----------

